# Is this a spam Email from GoatSpot?



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I just got an email and wasn't sure about it.

Hello My Dear friend,
My name is Miss philomina i saw your Profile today and became interested in
you,l will also like to know you the more,and l want you to send an email
to my email address so l can give you my picture for you to know whom l am.
Here is my email address (************) I believe we can move
from here! I am waiting for your mail to my email address above.
Miss philomina.
(Remember the distance or colour does not matter but love matters alot in
life) please i want you to contact me on my email
address(***********)

I am not responding to it until I know if its just a nice person or a spam bot wanting my email address, lol.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, that is spam if I ever saw it. 

"Remember the distance or colour does not matter but love matters alot in life" ?

WTF? Not the way to be speaking to a complete stranger on the internet. My stupid uncle got an email kind of like this and it was some girl saying she loved, him, etc. Weird stuff like the above (grammatically awful) sentence. Sent him photos and then it eventually led to requests for money. First for a camera so she could take more pictures, then for a ton of money to come here from Russia. Scam artists.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Not sure that its from Goat Spot but its definently spam!!


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought it sounded like spam!

It came from goatspot. I was a little surprised. They really are branching out with their dishonesty to attack dog and goat forums!

We had one try and pull that check fraud crap on us, on a hunting dog forum!!!! LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Spam! 
What made you think it came from TGS?


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I got the same thing, and I just deleted it.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I just got the SAME email.
I wasn't sure how to report it.

I think it is from a goat spot member.
TGS just says hey you got a message from.....
So no I don't think it came from TGS


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Because the email said it was from here.

"Hello CluckyJay,

The following is an e-mail sent to you by philominalove via your account on
"The Goat Spot". If this message is spam, contains abusive or other
comments you find offensive please contact the webmaster of the board at
the following address:

[email protected]

Include this full e-mail (particularly the headers). Please note that the
reply address to this e-mail has been set to that of philominalove.

Message sent to you follows"

lol


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh wait, I didn't mean it was from the goat spot. I just meant that it came from here, lol. Sorry for the confusion. :O


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

How do I make the link in my signature active? Man I am bad at this stuff!!

Nevermind, figured it out!! lol


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I got the same one as well - did a small bit of research, the user "philominalove" registered here Feb. 4th, 2012, and has no posts. Definitely spam, especially since it's making its rounds.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

And, your link is active.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^ I just got this e-mail too!! Glad to hear that it's spam!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

.:Linz:. said:


> I got the same one as well - did a small bit of research, the user "philominalove" registered here Feb. 4th, 2012, and has no posts. Definitely spam, especially since it's making its rounds.


I think a mod can remove this member since they are here for no good.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Too bad someone doesn't have anything else to do other than spam people.
Good if she looses her membership. Also too bad she isn't making good use of her TGS membership.
It should be counted a privilege to use TGS for learning from other people about goats.
I wonder what made her think TGS was a good spot to find a friend?
Weird how it clearly sent from a woman to both men and women. Like maybe more of a computer bug or something.
Who knows.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

It sounds like one of those emails they send out to get your real email address so they can really spam you. lol Cause when you reply, doesn't it disclose your real address?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They don't have your email address until you respond.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I just got it also. Seams this person is going thru the whole membership.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I got the same thing except mine was through Best Farm Buys. I had posted a goat ad on there. Here is mine 

hello
My name is Esther it give me a great pleasure to write you i was browsing when i came
across your contact i seek for true friendship and
partnership so i contact you, please if you don't mind i will like
you to reply my mail back (****her email****) so i can send you my picture
and tell you more about me,
Esther

Weird! :shocked:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I just got this message too. I just deleted it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I had a member email me about this yesterday and Stacey has taken care of that person ....I will let her know about this, I think this person may be making up different names and emailing our members to get their email addresses .
If you have the name of this new member, that is emailing you, please let us know, so we can try to take care of it properly. Don't delete it, until you get all the info on it, so Stacey can block this user. If you want to PM or e-mail her with the info or place it here.

Please, don't respond to any of them....be sure to report anything such as this to Stacey, so it can be addressed....I will let her know of all these cases that are now involved and we will try to fix this issue...I am so very sorry for the inconvenience. 
thank you.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

:shocked: I just got the same thing!!!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I emailed Stacey with their user name.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!! I got one too! :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I emailed Stacey with their user name.


 Glad you did... :thumb: :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I emailed Stacey also. 
She says she is aware and will take care of it as soon as she is by a computer.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when i set up the admin email for TGS I did it as goatgirl @ gmail .com but thats not my email - I never corrected it so yes its from the forum. The members can email each other without disclosing their emails by using the email links provided under their profiles. And the one person who said it is correct that your email is not shown to the person emailing you until you respond to them. 

I received numerous emails from people today using this same feature. Its a good feature but because TGS is an open forum it means that members can slip in who aren't here just for goat stuff. At least it wasn't an explicit email *shudders* so be grateful for that. 

The "member" has been banned by their IP (not sure how much good that will do beings a lot of them can bounce their IPs around but its a start) and I deleted the account. I will watch for any new members looking for approval (I approve all members) who may have the same or similar username so as to help avoid this in the future. 

Its just what we deal with being in the internet world.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I got it too but guessed that it was spam and deleted it before I read this. It is a shame that people don't have better things to do with their time than spam.


----------



## KBThere (Feb 1, 2012)

Got 1 too! Good to heard that it us a spam!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just now aware of this...I haven't received any "spam" emails, sorry that you all have though. Stacey...Thanks a bunch for being on top of this and thank goodness it wasn't explicit material!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I got one too! I agree though, at least it wasn't explicit!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I got it too but it says her name is Miss philomina.
Should I report beings lots of people already have?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

no it is being taken care of.


----------



## Wild Orchid Farm (Nov 15, 2011)

I just checked my e-mail and I had a spam message, too.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

I got the same email today.


----------



## Comarbay (Apr 1, 2011)

I have sent the email about the miss philomina spammer earler today...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> no it is being taken care of.


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## jan (May 7, 2011)

I got the miss philomina email frpm goatspot today. I dont have anything on my profile she was supposed to like. My next move is to report it to goatspot


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

I got one yesterday but I deleted mine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry... for the inconvenience everyone..... :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Is it weird that im jealous I didnt get one? LOL


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

I got the same spam and reported it as did a few others. Looking back in this thread, I see Stacey has dealt with it.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea, I got something like that too. And I responded!!! :GAAH: thats stupid of me. But is it really spam?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tabitha said:


> Yea, I got something like that too. And I responded!!! :GAAH: thats stupid of me. But is it really spam?


ANY time a mass email such as this is sent/received, it is spam and ANY emails sent from TGS mods or members would not contain anything like this content at all. 
Do any of you recall the "Welcome" email you received when you first joined TGS? 
If your membership was approved by me, that Welcome email was "signed" by myself and TGS Team.... and I'm pretty sure that any email sent to members from TGS would have a signature from the author as well as legitimate content. If in doubt, report it.
The "member" who spammed everyone is no longer a "member" as Stacey has taken care of it.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I got the same email too!!! it's defently spam.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I also got the same e-mail!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I got it as well. I just deleted it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well said Liz....... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I got that email the other day. I just delete them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

just wanted to let everyone know I got another one same thing! :angry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> just wanted to let everyone know I got another one same thing! :angry:


 Who was it sent by?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

the same person.....


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

I got one a week or two ago and then an identical one yesterday. Uncool.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is the e-mail........


Include this full e-mail (particularly the headers). Please note that the
reply address to this e-mail has been set to that of coolgirl.

Message sent to you follows
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hello My Dear friend,
My name is Miss philomina i saw your Profile today and became interested in
you,l will also like to know you the more,and l want you to send an email
to my email address so l can give you my picture for you to know whom l am.
Here is my email address (************) I believe we can move
from here! I am waiting for your mail to my email address above.
Miss philomina.
il addre(*************)


----------



## Crazy 8 Farms (Feb 5, 2012)

I got one today. The same one. I just deleted it.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And yesterday I saw it, too. But could not fint it in my Inbox at Goatspot, so I was a bit puzzled. I reacted more aggressively, wanting that person's IP address to be tracked, so that he (?) would not be able to trick young girls to "dates" that end with ... (I guess I am not allowed to mention the word, but it is bad-bad). I reacted espeically at the sentence that this sender had seen my profile, and got interested in me. For I have really made my profile as empty as the GoatSpot would allow! (Being a real old Troll, I want my ENTRIES to be my "profile"!!)


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I got it too.. very soon after I joined... I ignored it, cause I hadn't seen any posts by anyone of that name... glad I did now.


----------

